# Incident to



## mmnicolas (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you bill incident to in an article 28 hospital clinic?


----------



## jmazzone (Apr 27, 2010)

*Incident to...*

In Medicare's eyes you cannot bill incident to in any type of hospital setting. If you have an NPP or PA you need to credential them first and bill under them to receive an 85% reimbursement.


----------

